
How Ashton Kutcher is building tech to fight child sex traffickers - raisedadead
https://thenextweb.com/insider/2017/02/16/how-ashton-kutcher-is-using-tech-to-fight-child-sex-traffickers
======
raisedadead
Can they not make it open source to get help from the community? I am sure
many would sign up to the cause.

~~~
onion2k
I imagine a large part of Thorn's effectiveness comes from exploiting
weaknesses in trafficker's infosec. If traffickers could see how the software
works they could figure out ways to hide from it. That would likely be a net
loss compared to what the open source community could do to help.

